# Game Genie Game Patcher tool



## cracker (Jul 4, 2007)

Classic Cheat Code Game Patcher (CCCGP for short) is a program that takes Game Genie (GG) or Pro Action Replay/RAW (PAR) codes that you have copied from a website, etc. and automatically parses them for you so you (don't have to enter in one code at a time like other programs like you to do) which produces a list of available cheats for you. You can then select the cheats you want to apply to a game permanently and patch them directly into the game. You can then play your favorite games in ANY emulator (or if you're lucky enough to have the necessary equipment..the real consoles) with cheats! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Note that you CAN'T turn the effects of the cheats off so I don't recommend using codes that require you to switch them off to continue.

Not sure if there that many people out there that still enjoy cheating for classic consoles but I hope there are at least a few!

Comments/feedback/bug reports are greatly appreciated!

Get it here!


----------



## science (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh man, I used to love the Game Genie. I bought one at Liquidation World and Super Mario World 3 became soo much more fun haha.


----------



## cracker (Jul 4, 2007)

SMB3 is one of my favorite games to use cheats on as well. How can you resist skywalking (I can still see the icon of the Pyramid with an Eye in it next to this code in the codebook...), fly at any time, getting hit turns you into X, etc?!


----------



## science (Jul 4, 2007)

Oh man, they sure knew how to cheat back then!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 4, 2007)

I had advance warning of this but very nice work, even more so as my favourite emulators (PC and console) tend to be a bit light on the cheating side of things.


----------



## OSpencerO (Jul 5, 2007)

Cracker, This is Hella Coooool! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spencer


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice indeed Cracker! I very useful tool as I'm planning on getting flashcarts and what not for the rest of my consoles. Its pretty good for playing NES games on the M3 too.

Any chance of adding N64 support? I can play ROMs on mine and it would be nice to be able to crack open some games and get the secrets out and play them on a none emulator.

EDIT: I must be stupid because I can't get any NES roms to patch!

This is what I've got in the code input:
SXUIEKVK
Infinitelives 

And at the patch select it says:
SXUIEKVK - infinitelives - {5DA7:0?0}

When I patch the game I just get the message "something went wrong with patching...doh".

Tried several ROM's (with different codes of course) and same thing happens, I've read the readyou file kinda confusing (Probably because I've not slept since Tuesday) so I can't see what I'm doing wrong. Perhaps I'll try again when I've had some sleep.


----------



## cracker (Jul 5, 2007)

What is actually happening is that the parser is mistaking the first line for the description (thus assuming the second line is the code). Add a space between "Infinitelives" and it will correctly ID which is which. It is only necessary to do this for the first description and the rest of the codes will fall into place as long as every other line is the description:


```
[description]
[code]
[description]

something like:

[code]
[code]
[description]

or:

[code]
[description]
[description]

will also throw off the parsing but usually pasted codes will work fine w/o any modification.

Have fun you cheater! [img]http://gbatemp.net/vanilla/emoticons/smile.gif[/img]
```


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I tried doing all those, with different roms its probably me or something. Or perhaps the codes are for the wrong region of rom.


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2007)

No it's just the format of the code. I can get the same, wrong decrypted address, value, compare {5DA7:0?0} but when I add a space between the two words in the code description it decrypts as it should {5CC0:AD?CE}. Remove all the codes from your list then add it back (with a space between the two words in the description) and you will see what I mean and the game will then patch fine.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

Yeah I did exactly that when I first tried it.

SXUIEKVK
infinite lives

Which game me:
infinite lives - SXUIEKVK - {5CC0:AD?CE}

So it should work right? But I got the same result. I tried a random game Ducktale.nes for that. At first I thought it was just the rom so I tried several others and the same happens. Then I got different roms from different places, and also tried a few SNES games too...same thing. So something must be wrong at my end.

Its not really essential that I get them to work really so I'll probably give up.


----------



## camx (Jul 6, 2007)

Is the process similar to apply gameshark codes?  I want to cheat on some GBC games


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2007)

@hadrian: Something just hit me as to why you might be having problems patching games... I'm guessing you are trying to save the patched game under the same name. If this is the case then you must name it something different.

@camx: GameShark actually is a totally different beast. It pokes values into RAM (which can sometimes accomplish more with less codes but can also not be as powerful). The Game Genie actually alters the commands that the NES runs so instead of loading the number of lives from RAM, subtracting a life, and then storing it back to RAM you could do something like load the number of lives from RAM, subtract 0 from the number of lives thus leaving is the same, store the number of lives back to RAM. There are many ways to go about manipulating the commands -- some more safe than others. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've actually been wanting to check into how feasible it would be to make an automatic trainer generator for GB/C (and GBA) but I'm not sure if it will ever be much more than vaporware in my head.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 6, 2007)

QUOTE(cracker @ Jul 6 2007 said:


> @hadrian: Something just hit me as to why you might be having problems patching games... I'm guessing you are trying to save the patched game under the same name. If this is the case then you must name it something different.








 I'm such a dumbass! Yeah works perfectly! Thanks a lot.


----------



## cracker (Jul 6, 2007)

Glad it's working for you.. Cuz classic gaming with cheats... *sniff*


----------



## camx (Jul 7, 2007)

did some crystalis today with infinite MP.  love you


----------



## 754boy (Jul 7, 2007)

Cracker I grabbed this from kodewerx this morning and played around with it today. Thanks to you I've beaten Kabuki Quantam Fighter, Street Fighter 2010, and Mighty Final Fight today lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gonna tackle some Double Dragons 2morrow. Thanks for the valuable tool


----------



## OSW (Jul 10, 2007)

Might someone be able to provide a link to a good webby for Game Genie codes?


Also it's a bit off topic,  but this got me thinking about gba linkage with NDS games.
Might it be possible to patch NDS games so that instead of searching for the GBA cartridge, they automatically assume it's there?


----------



## cracker (Jul 10, 2007)

GameGenie, Game Genie Code Creators Club, The Code Hut, and GameFAQs are all good places to look for codes.


Yeah it would be possible to make a patch to unlock stuff in a DS game w/o the GBA game. It's just a matter of finding the right opcode to alter or address to poke a value into. That is a simple explanation for a (more than likely) very tedious task though.


----------



## cracker (Jul 24, 2007)

Updated with PAR support for SNES, Genesis.


----------



## cracker (Jul 27, 2007)

Updated to v2.0.

v2.0 Update
================================================================================
=============
IPS patch creation added. .nfo creation added. Notification of RAM writes for Genesis Pro Action Replay/RAw added.


----------



## cracker (Jul 28, 2007)

v2.1 Update
================================================================================
=============
NES and Gameboy/Game Gear patch routines were changed to patch every 8192 bytes (instead of 16,384). This seems to let all *good* codes be patched into the games correctly. Please notify me if there are codes you use that work in an emulator or on real hardware but don't with CCCGP so I can test them.


----------



## Kiok (Aug 2, 2007)

heh thanks


----------



## Fishbowl (Mar 22, 2011)

I guess it's been awhile since a post came here, but basically the deal is i downloaded it and it worked with a (J) Version of TMNT 2 back from the sewers for GB, today i tried doing it on a US version and i got  an error at first that said the patching was wrong,  well upon luck, i restarted the editor, then it worked fine.

I'm sure people reading this are not going to want to answer this, but if anyone could explain in some passionate details what happened, i'm eager to learn


----------



## ShionKaito7621 (Mar 15, 2017)

this does not contain any viruses does it? I fear my antivirus will say its virused so i just want to know and thank u


----------



## zonemo01 (Oct 27, 2018)

PAR SNES  NO WORKIN   : 
7E04F600
infinete vie !!!    patch the game I just get the message "something went wrong with patching...doh".


----------



## wiewiec (Feb 5, 2019)

cracker said:


> Classic Cheat Code Game Patcher (CCCGP for short) is a program that takes Game Genie (GG) or Pro Action Replay/RAW (PAR) codes that you have copied from a website, etc. and automatically parses them for you so you (don't have to enter in one code at a time like other programs like you to do) which produces a list of available cheats for you. You can then select the cheats you want to apply to a game permanently and patch them directly into the game. You can then play your favorite games in ANY emulator (or if you're lucky enough to have the necessary equipment..the real consoles) with cheats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any way to run this in windows 10? Getting mscomctl error,
Thanks for reply


----------



## cracker (Feb 5, 2019)

Install the VB6 runtime.


----------



## wiewiec (Feb 5, 2019)

cracker said:


> Install the VB6 runtime.



Instalować it but still problem exists


----------



## cracker (Feb 7, 2019)

Ah, guess it's a known problem with Win7+. Search c:\windows for the file and copy it to the same folder as CCCGP.exe.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 7, 2019)

CCCGP is really hard to run for me also Windows 10 can not start CCCGP, first it always wanted to access Microsoft Office but there was something wrong and then I had always and always cancel the installation, but I still have the cheat patcher program Game genie guy and I would ask to who can help me? maybe you cracker?


----------



## wiewiec (Apr 8, 2019)

turok83 said:


> CCCGP is really hard to run for me also Windows 10 can not start CCCGP, first it always wanted to access Microsoft Office but there was something wrong and then I had always and always cancel the installation, but I still have the cheat patcher program Game genie guy and I would ask to who can help me? maybe you cracker?



For me it is running use VB6 runtime and "sign" it with comand - if you sign first package - first file from box that windows and after that second file that box returns after sign first one. (you must open cccgp before and after second file.. How to do this you could find on Youtube search file name from box. For me it must restart pc after signing.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

and the program runs under Windows 10 ??? on Youtube? do you have a link ??


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

wiewiec said:


> For me it is running use VB6 runtime and "sign" it with comand - if you sign first package - first file from box that windows and after that second file that box returns after sign first one. (you must open cccgp before and after second file.. How to do this you could find on Youtube search file name from box. For me it must restart pc after signing.



Hello.

*@turok83 *

I´m afraid that your PC/Windows 10 is in SERIOUS SECURITY TROUBLES !!!


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

and what does that mean for me?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

turok83 said:


> and what does that mean for me?



Sorry,on step to far from me.I think i read "linked to another site".Sorry my fault,It won´t happen again.

But i found this tool that maybe helps you:

Game Genie Guy



Spoiler: Use it on your own risk:



https://www.romhacking.net/utilities/1054/



please do not panic,link is ok.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 

yeah finally, how well do you know about the game genius guy if you are super familiar with it may you help me?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

All that I know is:

1. Click the Browse button and select an unzipped Game Boy/Game Gear/Genesis/NES/SNES rom
 - The system dropdown should populate based on the file extension
 - The checksum box will also be enabled for non-NES games
2. Enter the desired codes, one per line. Multiple codes can be combined with +
3. Click Patch when all codes have been entered
4. Open the created 'File GG.rom' in an emulator to test

P.S. its from the GGGuy.txt.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970  ich sehe du kommst aus Österreich heißt du müsstest deutsch verstehen stimmst??

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@alexander1970  welche art von Codes kann ich denn nutzen??? Und vor allem was muss ich ganz unten eintragen unter result, weil bis jetzt klappte das patchen nicht und. Niemand selbst auf discord konnte mir niemand helfen

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@alexander1970 do you understand me?? Sprichst du oder verstehst du mich?


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
Alexander I need your help can you write to you personally ?? I would like to know which cheat codes are accepted and what I have to write down in the result line, if I knew how to handle them I would be helped


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

I looked at and and make the follow steps:

- get a Super Mario All Stars US    SNES Rom in SMC format (*don´t ASK please *!)
- open the Game Genie Guy and load the Super Mario All Stars.SMC File
- the TAB "System" changes AUTOMATICALLY to Super Nintendo
- SEARCHED the INTERNET for the GAME GENIE CODE -> Unlimited Lives: 82BB-0C6D
- pasted it under Codes
- pressed PATCH
- Opened the Folder where the Super Mario All Stars.SMC is located,there is the new generated Super Mario All StarsGG.SMC file 
- Open it with the Snex9x PC Emulator
- Tested - worked


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
but i am looking for gameboy cheat codes

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

@alexander1970 
and there are many versions of gameboy game genie codes but which versions are for that? and do I have to put the tick on checksum?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

Called try and error.

Nobody can tell,which code is right or not.
A little fun should stay for the user.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
okay but must always hook on checksum on or off and must I enter below what? where the big window is under result


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
And what else I have forgotten, the codes must also be named? or are the codes full?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

- Only the codes with out description etc.
 -Checksum is not neededto check.
 -No,nothing to enter below.

Like i wrote in the "manual".

Good Luck and have Fun.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
do I have to make these separated strokes ?? 312-FE7-123. this is an example code


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

For GameBoy yes.

312-FE7-123        <- thats fine.

Paste and copy it.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
but action replay codes are not working ??? I would have to know what game genie guy swallows on gameboy codes


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

- Super Mario Land USA  .gb Rom
- 008-60A-E6E     for unlimited time
- patched it,it creates the Super Mario Land GG .gb file
- loaded this created Super Mario Land GG  .gb File in visualBoyAdvance Emulator  for Pc
- works perfect


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
are you on Facebook?? because then I could send you something via messenger I have a rom and a code but as I said I would like to send you so if it is possible


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 8, 2019)

When the code is not working then it is maybe faulty.

Please have a look on this 2 sites

http://www.gamegenie.com/cheats/gamegenie/gameboy/index.html

or

https://gamehacking.org/system/gb

The Codes there have to work.If not,i don´t know on what it fails.Sorry.


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
Sie haben meine Frage nicht beantwortet. Kann der Game-Genie-Typ auch Action Repaly-Codes verwenden? und auf gamehacking.org war ich dabei, es gibt viele verschiedene Arten von genialen Codes für Gameboy-Spiele, die auch anders aussehen, was mich irritiert

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

you did not answer my question can the game genie guy also use Action Repaly codes? and on gamehacking.org I was there are a lot of different types of gameboy game genius codes that also look different that irritates me


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970
why do not you write back ?? had asked you something


----------



## turok83 (Apr 8, 2019)

@alexander1970 
so here is a short feedback, the Game Genius guy is honestly very flawed, in some games did not do anything after patching

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

at Turtels 2 for example it was, it can still be that much games that I just like to be left outside, well, I hope that it will soon be better or they have for me the latest version of Game genie guy


----------



## cracker (Apr 12, 2019)

(P)AR codes for pre-GBA systems usually focused on poking values into RAM. GG could only intercept and edit the code of the game which is why GG codes are easily written to the ROMs. Some AR codes for some systems (SNES for sure) could also patch the game's code, but there seemed to be a lot less of those codes.

In short, just use GG codes unless you can't find ones for a game that you want. Otherwise, you will have to test a lot of AR codes to see if the work.


----------



## mte90 (Mar 28, 2020)

It is a good tool Game Genie, I ported on Linux successfully (I am a newcomer so I cannot insert links yet) but you can find it as Game Genie Good Guy.


----------



## wiewiec (Mar 28, 2020)

mte90 said:


> It is a good tool Game Genie, I ported on Linux successfully (I am a newcomer so I cannot insert links yet) but you can find it as Game Genie Good Guy.



Could you also fix current version to handle modern version Windows 10, installing etc. was very frustrating


----------



## mte90 (Mar 28, 2020)

The tool is also on gbatemp https://gbatemp.net/download/game-genie-good-guy.36396/
The code is now simple C or C++ so I think that is possible to compile it for windows but I don't have windows machine to do it.
The interface I did is written in Python/QT but the tool is a CLI so on windows will be possible to use it the command prompt if someone compile it.


----------



## NANASHI89 (Sep 13, 2021)

Is there anything like this for Pro Action Replay codes? Or Raw codes?


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2021)

NANASHI89 said:


> Is there anything like this for Pro Action Replay codes? Or Raw codes?


Depends.

Anything with a game genie/ROM patch codes for the system can be trivially added, it literally being where to patch the ROM and what to patch it to.

action replay/gameshark/codebreaker/goldfinger/anything else in the same category you might see on https://web.archive.org/web/20191123185806/https://doc.kodewerx.org/ aka RAM based codes are a different matter.
For the GBA and DS then yeah.
GBAATM and DSATM from the same author as this tool both represent what most go in for when patching GBA and DS games, though you can also hardpatch cheats.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/gba-auto-trainer-maker-gbaatm.99334/
Though there is also a new fork
https://gbatemp.net/download/gbaatm-rebirth.36493/
https://gbatemp.net/download/dsatm.31528/

There is some stuff happening for the N64 as well but it is less advanced last time I saw it (which was about a year ago). Not sure where it is at right now either.

Anything newer that had the binary (or equivalent) in RAM and a cheat targetted at that is in essence something along the lines of the game genie and you can go back and patch the binary based on its location in RAM (might also have to figure out any compression along the way if it is compressed). Not really seen anything there either, though if you are running custom code you probably have better means anyway.

Anything 16 bit or older is likely always going to need manual patching (or some big database of all games and entry points or some super AI*).

*I suppose I can see a path for something like the steam autoplayer AI thing (or just human play) and a trace logger to find the vblank routine in game.

General idea. As mentioned game genie is basically patch the ROM at this location so easy to patch in.
RAM stuff changes because it is RAM and that is what devices use to store data in use.
Cheat devices in hardware add a little bit of code that once a frame will write data (or check something and write data in more advanced setups).
You then need a means of inserting a bit of code into the game. Easily enough done with the vast majority of GBA and DS stuff (see https://web.archive.org/web/20120813230516/http://crackerscrap.com/docs/dshooking.html and if you are unfamiliar with cheats in general then https://web.archive.org/web/20080309104350/http://etk.scener.org/?op=tutorial for a general overview of what such things entail) which also were reasonably simple compared to older stuff and had enough excess resources that you can comfortably insert things without too much concern.

On older devices then code can be anywhere, might well have had all manner of fun quirks, minimal space to stick even a few extra instructions in, possibly timing issues... all of which can be overcome happily enough (see how many such devices have games with trainers for one; trainers are basically this) but you want to be a hacker that knows some assembly coding to pull it off rather than a simpler automated program, and nobody is likely to program hooks for every single version of a ROM for any given system (even the N64, failure that it was, is just about squeaking past 1000 total, anything else many times that, arcade might be different as individual boards often have far less).


----------



## NANASHI89 (Sep 13, 2021)

Really looking for something for Super Nes. @FAST6191


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yeah not going to happen for any kind of automated tool any time soon.

Between all the special chips, hirom-lorom, banks and general lack of power/free resources you are never going to get an automated tool that can approach any SNES ROM and hardpatch in a cheat.

You can learn to do it yourself.
There are two approaches
1) The vblank thing I mentioned. v(ertical)blank is a thing that basically every console has. Once a frame everything else will cease and a section of code will run, usually to update graphics but also tends to be things like check whether you have hit an enemy/wall/whatever. You subvert this to whilst this is happen then also always write you chosen memory area (which is what cheat carts do) and you have your cheat. Downside tends to be when the data is not in that location at the time of checking, or the damage you take is so much it wipes out a life bar, as well as the usual problems with frozen timers. My usual example of failures here was gameshark codes for infinite health on goldeneye 64 would sometimes see you die if you got hit by a rocket, normal in game infinite health would not care, however I might need a more modern example.
2) Cheats work on memory so find the code that works on the memory. Basically when you lose a life something will subtract one from memory, change the sub to a NOP (no operation, basically an instruction that does nothing but twiddle its proverbial thumbs for a cycle or two) or an add or something else that means you are not losing lives and all of a sudden infinite lives. This is also typically how game genie codes are made.
Trouble tends to come when more than one thing loses a life -- mario has a death routine but if it did not then enemies, time, crushing, pits, poison mushrooms, hazards, possibly other types of hazards... you would have to do them all where the basic vblank approach would not care.
Can also avoid some issues with holding values that might not allow being held at other times.

Both take some basic but not necessarily trivial assembly coding skills. https://www.romhacking.net/documents/361/ is for the GBA but is my usual guide to basic tracing, http://www.romhacking.net/?page=doc...&perpage=200&level=&title=&desc=&docsearch=Go http://www.romhacking.net/documents/441/ has some other ideas that might be useful). Tracing to find graphics dumped into RAM (as is covered in the guide) is no different than finding the instruction that twiddles a value you found with cheat code searching methods (or downloaded from the internet I guess -- cheat codes by design are locations where the RAM should be edited and what to edit it to).

That or get a better flash cart/get a better emulator.


----------



## mte90 (Sep 24, 2021)

No I don't think


----------

